
Speaking Freely: Ada Palmer - gigama
https://www.eff.org/pages/speaking-freely-ada-palmer
======
gigama
"Yeah, we’re very conscious of the consequences of censorship during the short
term, within our lifetimes. But censorship sort of poisons the historical
record for centuries after it by making this tool by which people can
invalidate things."

